# Trapped Nerve. Sports Massage??



## redbhoy (13 Dec 2005)

Hi,

I think Ive a trapped nerve as Im suffering severe pain when getting up from a sitting position. Im almost sure its not a muscle strain as its affecting from lower back to foot. My foot is going numb regularly.
Would anyone know if Id be better off seeing a sports masseur/euse or a chiropractor? 
Has anyone any recommendations? Closer to Finglas the better.

Thanks


----------



## BillK (13 Dec 2005)

If you have a trapped nerve, and it certainly sounds like it, you need to see a chiropractor. A sports massage will only waste your money as it only works on soft tissue while chiropractic involves adjusting your spine. Can't help with who to see but I would guess that Google might be useful.
Here in UK it cost £27 per session and I go about once per month.
Good luck
BillK


----------



## patspost (14 Dec 2005)

Try using a heat source on it, water bottle or heat pack, I've been told this works.


----------



## car (14 Dec 2005)

Ive recommended the finglas physiotherapy center here before. Theyre in the village a couple of doors down from bank of Ireland. ph. 8642200.  PM me if you want more details,  theyve sorted sports injuries I had in the past.


----------



## redbhoy (14 Dec 2005)

Go raibh maith agaibh. 
The centre in Finglas is about 2 mins from the house but unfortunately Ive to go an alternate route according to the clubs procedure. 
Albeit to Dr. Pat O Neill but Id say I'll be waiting and he's miles away.


----------



## car (14 Dec 2005)

funnily enough, my own club said the same to me about O'Neill as thats who they had their contract with too.  If they have an insurance policy AFAIK you need to get the form signed by a certified doctor (A&E or your local GP)  then you can go to any physio and insurance will pay out.   
Alternatively, if you have health insurance yourself, and the club are paying for it themselves and they have a deal with O'Neills where they pay part of the fee Id suggest approaching the club, ask them to reimburse you the same amount theyed reimbursed O'Neills and then claim off VHI/BUPA etc.  
O'Neill had been on dorset street but I thought someone told me he'd moved out to the back of ballymun somewhere.  O'Neills is no different to any of the other physios, he'll take you if you ring him.  I didnt think the clinic was anything special when I went there, but others speak highly of it.  hth..


----------



## redbhoy (14 Dec 2005)

I got an appointment for Friday so Im happy anyway!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nosey Joe (17 Dec 2005)

Redbhoy, there is a masseur in Drogheda by the name of Owen mc Evoy he is brilliant. I have been attending him for two different footballing injuries and he has cured both. He is well worth going to!


----------

